#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Responsável técnico para registro de provedores no CREA para a retirada da licença SCM

## Santos1280

Bom dia

Ofereço-me como responsável técnico caso necessite possuo visto em alguns estados e estou em dia com as minhas anuidades.
Seguem os meus contatos:
(61) 996173910 (whatsapp)

[email protected]

----------

